# Messages



## soulpatch (Nov 12, 2013)

I've received a private message but I don't have enough posts/time on the board to reply yet!

It is not rudeness!

Maybe this will push me over the threshold.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

soulpatch said:


> I've received a private message but I don't have enough posts/time on the board to reply yet!
> 
> It is not rudeness!
> 
> Maybe this will push me over the threshold.


One more should do it.


----------



## soulpatch (Nov 12, 2013)

Gracias!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

soulpatch said:


> Gracias!


¡De nada!


----------



## soulpatch (Nov 12, 2013)

I would love to read your experiences of life in the Manzana Grande! 

I have friends trying to convince me to move my family there. 

I am not opposed to this but we are going to be doing some serious road-tripping around the country soon.

There are many things the city offers that just aren't available to us here as parents of young children.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

soulpatch said:


> I would love to read your experiences of life in the Manzana Grande!
> 
> I have friends trying to convince me to move my family there.
> 
> ...


I am a single woman in my late sixties with no children living quite happily in the heart of La Gran Manzana. However, I don't know how relevant my experiences would be to you. What would you like to know?


----------



## soulpatch (Nov 12, 2013)

Relative in the sense of walkability, your experiences and personal outlook on daily life.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

soulpatch said:


> Relative in the sense of walkability, your experiences and personal outlook on daily life.


What do you mean by "walkability"? Yes, there are sidewalks in Mexico City, though they are often uneven or have unexpected holes in them! In my neighborhood, I can walk to wherever I need to go on my daily rounds: eating out, food shopping, visits to the Post Office, and so on. 

Please be more specific with reference to my experiences and outlook on daily life. Otherwise, I may end up writing a book.


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

soulpatch said:


> Relative in the sense of walkability, your experiences and personal outlook on daily life.


I live in DF too. So if you let us know what it is you want to know I am happy to chip in if it helps. J


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

JoanneR2 said:


> I live in DF too. So if you let us know what it is you want to know I am happy to chip in if it helps. J


Hi, Joanne, what part of the city do you live in? I live in colonia Cuauhtémoc, a few blocks in back of the US Embassy.


----------



## soulpatch (Nov 12, 2013)

Just those very things. Walking to places for eating out, food shopping, visits to the Post Office, and so on.

Also looking at schools, parks and things like transportation hubs.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

soulpatch said:


> Just those very things. Walking to places for eating out, food shopping, visits to the Post Office, and so on.
> 
> Also looking at schools, parks and things like transportation hubs.


Where are you living now?
What are you looking for in a City?
Which cities are you going to visit on your road trip?
Good morning!!!


----------



## soulpatch (Nov 12, 2013)

We have lived in San Francisco, NAY for the last year. It is a beautiful and a cool small town.

We lived in San Diego, CA for decades. We enjoy access to parks, museums, people watching, entertainment venues, skateboard parks, bookstores, etc. 

we have 2 children under the age of 10.

We are planning 3 trips of up to 3 weeks each.

Guadalajara, Guanajato, Queretero, Xalapa, DF and points unknown and beween yet. 

We spent many years exploring Baja and Baja Sur and the are not in the picture now.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

And... are you planning to move to Mexico? Or just traveling?


----------



## soulpatch (Nov 12, 2013)

GARYJ65 said:


> And... are you planning to move to Mexico? Or just traveling?




We have lived in San Francisco, NAY for the last year. 

We live HERE


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


soulpatch said:



We have lived in San Francisco, NAY for the last year. It is a beautiful and a cool small town.

We lived in San Diego, CA for decades. We enjoy access to parks, museums, people watching, entertainment venues, skateboard parks, bookstores, etc. 

we have 2 children under the age of 10.

We are planning 3 trips of up to 3 weeks each.

Guadalajara, Guanajato, Queretero, Xalapa, DF and points unknown and beween yet. 

We spent many years exploring Baja and Baja Sur and the are not in the picture now.

Click to expand...

_Soulpatch:

No need to be mysterious. What is it you are so fond of in San Pancho that Baja and Baja Sur don´t have as well? It seems to me that, according to your postings elsewhere on this forum, you have found the summers in San Pancho unpleasant due to incessant heat so you want to find a place to live in the highlands where the climate is more amenable. 

Are you looking for a San Diego like climate? Among the places you mentioned, Guadalajara would most likely suit your needs minus the morning fog off the Pacific but lots and lots of pleasant sunshine. Temperatures usually jn the 70s or 80s fahrenheit with normally low humidity. Definitive wet and dry seasons with sporadic rains from about mid-june to the end of September and a dry season (normally) from October through May with a bit of insignificant rain to be anticipated in December/January. The main difference between Guadalajara and San Diego is that Guadalajara is a true world-class city with all the cultural advantages that descripition implies and San Diego is a regional outback. While I never actually resided in San Diego but, rather Los Angeles and San Francisco for some 35 years, I used to travel there on business and often for extended periods of time. I can assure you that both the climate and culture of Guadalajara are far more interesting than either San Diego or San Pancho. 

The other towns you plan to explore:

Guanajuato:
A very atrtractive city with many cultural advantages but historically, a mining city built into a hole in the ground. Hard to call a walker´s town with so many steep hills . Tough traffic with many narrow trafic tunnels at the bottom of the canyon. Too crowded and cumbersome for me but you might lñike that so check it out.

Queretaro:
A big city that seems quite properous but lots of steep, barren hills surrounding a small but quite attractive historic center with three plazas. I would definitely say not a walking town. A mountainous Los Angeles on steriods. High elevation and often a rather cool place.

DF:
Who can critique Mexico City. There is nothing quite like it elsewhere on the planet. Magnificent urban colonias and vast, dangerous slums stretching on forever. When we fly into Mexico City we fly over the urban sprawl long before we land. We used to drive through the center of that megalopolis about four times a year heading between Lake Chapala and the Chiapas Highlands and what an adventure that always proved to be. People in Mexico City drive with urgency but civiliy so it´s not really as hectic there as you may have heard. As in San Francisco, New York or Paris; just try not impede the flow of human traffic unecessarily and you´ll get by. 

Xalapa:
A great town in many respects as I have stated before on the forum but prone to those Gulf Coast "nortes" and seasonal "chipi-chipi"( or prolonged drizzly overcast). Good restaurants and many cultural advantages but be prepared for incessant drear from time-to-time.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

soulpatch said:


> I've received a private message but I don't have enough posts/time on the board to reply yet!
> 
> It is not rudeness!
> 
> Maybe this will push me over the threshold.




So now with over 11 posts you can answer your private message you received.......


----------

